# Hushovd back on a LOOK?



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

In this article they say all of the French teams are courting Thor Hushovd.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/eight-teams-interested-in-hushovd-for-2012

That would sure help Cofidis' presence in the peloton with a signing like the World Champion. I wonder if Thor misses his 585?


----------

